# Bleeding Head!!!!



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

hey guys this isn't about bettas but you guys are so helpful i bet you could help me and i have no idea what to do!!!! i have a community tank. it is 20 gallons and i was looking at it a week ago and could not find my favorite half black guppy female. today i looked in and found her with shredded fins and her head is bleeding. it is red and part of it is lifting up! i know some of you have experience with guppies so what should i do?!!?! she shares the tank with four danios, two mollies, three cories, a pleco, two guppies, and a gourami. HELLLLLPPPP!!!! i am on the verge of crying!


----------



## MikiMaki (Jun 23, 2011)

First, try and figure out how she got hurt (I know that's probably impossible now but try and remove the object that hurt her) Get her in a qt tank and start with antibacterials plus some aq salt. If you can you can gentle dab the area with an antiseptic too, which will help.


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

she is in a qt tank now. i dont have aq salt but i do have epsolm salt that i use for betta injuries. could i use that? i believe it was the pleco cave but i have no way to be sure! all my fish a peaceful and have never ever in the two years that i have had them together hurt each other.


----------



## TonyK (Apr 4, 2011)

How big is that Pleco. If I remember they are a nocturnal fish and could have took a chunk out og your guppy when it was sleeping.


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

he is like two inches big and is shy.


----------



## MikiMaki (Jun 23, 2011)

Epsom is for bloating and constipation..etc. AQ salt is for injuries and parasites and the like, so it would be better for her. From what you describe the injury seems pretty rough, do you have a pic? Is she acting funny?


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

First i would suggest taking her out of the tank immediately.


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

no she is acting fine and i will take a pic right now.


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

bettalover she is already in a qt tank.


----------



## MikiMaki (Jun 23, 2011)

While fish can react to pain their central nervous system isn't developed like ours, so she probably doesn't even realize she's hurt if that makes you feel better. Use the aq salt for a few days (no more then 10 days I'd say) and get some antibacterials in there to make sure she won't get a nasty infection.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I agree. Also get a picture for us to see how serious it is and maybe we can calm you down a bit.


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

For open wounds you want an anti bacterial like Tetracycline or Erythromaycin, aquarium salt and either Stress Coat or Kordon's Fish Protector. I have found that Kordon's Fish Protector does wonders for helping open wounds close up so I really suggest getting it if you can. 

A pic would help us make sure it isn't something like Hole-in-the-head disease which would require different meds. It is possible your pleco took a chunk out of her like mentioned earlier. Sometimes they just get hungry...


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

she is never at the bottom of the tank so i don't think he did it but who knows? i have a pic but it is terrible quality. i will post it in a minute. the pic does not describe the harshness of the cut. it looks like senshi's head in darkmoons avatar except skinnier but it is that long. as i said it is a cut thing not like a deep wound.


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)




----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

see it right by her eye and her fins are looking like something bit them. the only thing that is different about her personality is that she is keeping her fins clamped.


----------



## MikiMaki (Jun 23, 2011)

Well it's probably not hole-in-the-head because that's usually lots of little lesions that progressively get larger, but I wouldn't rule out ulcers either. Antibacterials and qt are the way to go either way.


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

k thanks for the help and calming my nerves.


----------



## MikiMaki (Jun 23, 2011)

Not a problem! Keep us updated.


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

will do!


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

she died! so sad. but there is a plus. she dropped unexpected fry before she died! so i guess thats a plus.


----------



## MikiMaki (Jun 23, 2011)

Aww, I'm sorry. But yay babies!


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

i just counted. there are 16


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I'm sorry you lost her but dude, that's bizarre she dropped fry. If I was on my way out of this world, last thing I'd be thinking about is dropping a few babies.


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

lol.that must have intensified her pair a hundred times. could that be why she died?


----------



## Punki (Apr 30, 2011)

Aw she left you little pieces of her as a reminder.  Sorry for the loss. i hope one turns out to look like her and her memory lives on. Guppies seem pretty cool. She was very pretty


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

thanks guys. all of you are very nice!


----------

